# Eating raw garlic cloves



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Because of eating raw garlic cloves, both sides of the back of my tongue hurt,like being burned.
Am I damaging my tongue? It hurts all the time now, but I could take it if I knew nothing was being damaged.
Does anyone know if this constant pain is normal?
Thanks.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Garlic does contain an acid called allicin, so it's possibly the irritation is caused by this acid. Wouldn't think that garlic would causes damage to your tongue,mine sometimes burns after eating garlic. Maybe try rinsing your mouth out after eating the cloves so the acid does not stay in your mouth.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I only eat raw garlic with cooked starches, like rice or pasta. And take milk with it. I've burned my mouth many times, it heals but the stomach lining you don't want to irritate it too much. It is actually good for the stomach but I think it needs to be blunted with some cooked starch and a little milk or chesse.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There are garlic tablets you can take instead, too.

Are you sure you might not be allergic to garlic like that?


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

ecotec83 said:


> Maybe try rinsing your mouth out after eating the cloves so the acid does not stay in your mouth.


Thanks I'll try that.
I'm also going to try eating it in bits.



millenniumman75 said:


> There are garlic tablets you can take instead, too.
> Are you sure you might not be allergic to garlic like that?


The tablets are much less effective than the raw cloves, that's what I've read several times anyway.
I'm not allergic since I used to eat several cloves with spaghetti on a regular basis (they were cooked, not raw).

Yesterday I checked my tongue and I didn't see anything unusual, it's just that this burning pain is constantly there. Even talking hurts a little.
Damn garlic defense mechanism!


----------

